# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Whisper Filter Noise Problems



## Inquisitive (Nov 7, 2003)

Hola, and Happy New Year.
First of I want to say I love the Forum, it gives me tons of info.

I have a Whisper Power Filter 40, it makes very annoying noise when it is on. I have 3 other whispers but they do not seem to make any noise. I have taken the filter apart and cleaned it vigourously, but it didnt work. Any suggestions.
Thanks
Inquisitive


----------



## Inquisitive (Nov 7, 2003)

Hola, and Happy New Year.
First of I want to say I love the Forum, it gives me tons of info.

I have a Whisper Power Filter 40, it makes very annoying noise when it is on. I have 3 other whispers but they do not seem to make any noise. I have taken the filter apart and cleaned it vigourously, but it didnt work. Any suggestions.
Thanks
Inquisitive


----------



## mudboy (Nov 29, 2004)

get an aquaclear...








seriously, my whisper doesn't work worth a hoot unless i keep it cleaned out. it never makes any noise,though. there might be a little air caught in the impeller- that will make a rattling noise when it's running.or the impeller might not be aligned just right or it could be bent a bit. other than that, i don't know what to tell you.
if you can run the filter on a bucket or spare tank where you can easily get to it, do that. check it running with the impeller in it and out of it. that will tell you if it is the impeller or the motor itself.


----------



## Inquisitive (Nov 7, 2003)

thanks mudboy
I actually had a bad experience w/ aquaclear. there was a slow leak that got all over my new hardwood floors which caused a wicked warp, so ill try to fix my whisper. 
Happy Holidays.


----------



## Alex (Mar 31, 2004)

Just a thought, have you tried taking the top off and seeing of the noise persists?

Alex


----------



## Inquisitive (Nov 7, 2003)

yup, and didnt werk
im just gonna bear it, i love whisper


----------



## jharr (Jan 21, 2005)

Many times the shaft of the impeller will get worn adn this will cause a noise only slightly more irritating than a jet engine. You can buy replacement impellers online or at a good lfs. This should fix your problem.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Based on jharr's post, try taking the impeller out of the noisy filter and swapping it for one of the quiet filters. If the noise follows the impeller, you can get almost guaranteed that that is the problem.

Good luck!
Brian.


----------

